# Matheproblem vs Matheaufgabe



## SunnyNight

Hello.

Does the word "das Matheproblem" refer to:

1) a mathematical problem only for a mathematician to do research / some really difficult task in high level mathematics as opposed to a "die Matheaufgabe" - which would be a math problem used in a say high school to teach a student something / test student's knowledge in math.

or

2) a situation in which somebody struggles to advance in their math studies in a school (a German friend wrote me: "Matheproblem klingt wie wenn jemand Mathe nicht versteht.")

or both? Is there even more meanings of the word "Matheproblem"?

context: I am studying the meanings of compound nouns in German.

Thank you.


----------



## Frantsi

It can be both, here are two headlines from _SPIEGEL_:

1) a mathematical problem

*Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt*

2) a personal problem

*Matheprobleme beginnen schon in der Grundschule*


----------



## Frieder

Matheaufgabe: Your teacher wants/tasks you to solve a math-problem.
Matheproblem: Some mathematical theory that needs to be proven. But also: Something mathematical that you are struggling with.

Eine Aufgabe stellen: To assign someone a task.

please note: _Mathe _is a colloquial form of _Mathematik_. In Standard German it is Mathematikaufgabe / Mathematikproblem.



SunnyNight said:


> a German friend wrote me: "Matheproblem klingt wie wenn jemand Mathe nicht versteht."


No. That would be "er hat ein Problem mit Mathe".


----------



## SunnyNight

Thank you for your reply Frieder.

To understand the meanings of a compound noun in German is indeed not a simple task.

for example:
"der Hauslehrer" - the word "Haus" specifies a location, not a subject, while in
"der Spanischlehrer" - the word "Spanisch" refers to a subject, not a location

I have posted the same thread in a different language forum. There they confirmed the assertion that my German friend mentioned...


----------



## Boyar

Wenn der Mathelehrer die Hausaufgabe den Schülern aufgibt, stellt er, zum Beispiel, drei _Matheaufgaben_ oder drei _Matheprobleme_?


----------



## Frantsi

Boyar said:


> Wenn der Mathelehrer die Hausaufgabe den Schülern aufgibt, stellt er, zum Beispiel, drei _Matheaufgaben_ oder drei _Matheprobleme_?


Gewöhnlich werden es drei Matheaufgaben sein. Gelegentlich, eventuell als Zusatzaufgabe, könnte aber auch einmal ein kleines Matheproblem dabei sein.

Die oben zitierte Überschrift aus dem _SPIEGEL_ bezieht sich auf ein Matheproblem, an dem sich Mathematiker jahrzehntelang die Zähne ausgebissen hatten, bevor sie es lösen konnten. Das ist also nichts für die täglichen Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Hauptunterschied:

Matheaufgaben: der Lösungsweg ist im Wesentlichen bekannt.
Matheproblem: der Lösungsweg ist nicht bekannt, man muss den Problemlösungsprozess durchlaufen. In der Schule ist er dem Lehrer zwar bekannt, aber dem Schüler nicht.

Ich erhielt zum Beispiel als Hausaufgabe ein Problem (für Schüler, nicht für Mathematiker), ohne dass es als solches gekennzeichnet war. Ich sollte einen Beweis für eine Aufgabenlösung finden. Ich fand heraus, dass sie falsch war, mit einem Gegenbeispiel. Daran scheiterten fast alle. Aber es war interessant, ich brauchte etwa 2 Stunden. Eine Aufgabe wäre gewesen: Beweise, dass es falsch ist.

Matheprobleme sind eine Teilmenge derMatheaufgaben.

Matheprobleme sind oft auch Matheaufgaben mit heute noch unbekannten Lösungen. 

Ich stimme hier im Wesentlichen Frantsi zu.

Ich gebe mal ein kleines Beispielproblem für Nicht-Mathematiker. (Mathematiker kennen meist die Lösung.)

Du hast 6 Streichhölzer. (Zahnstocher oder andere gleichlange Stäbe gehen auch.) 
Bilde daraus 4 gleichseitige Dreiecke.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

*Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt *

… halte ich für eine missglückte wörtliche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.



> WordReference English-German Dictionary © 2020
> (mathematics, logic: question):
> Aufgabe
> Rätsel
> problem - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com



Rätsel um die 42 geknackt 

Edit:
Galaktisch! Mathe-Rätsel um die 42 gelöst – nach 1 Mio. Stunden Rechenzeit
*Rätsel um die 42 gelöst*


----------



## Hutschi

Ich halte es für eine Verkürzung. Standardsprachlich ist es falsch, zumindest nicht ganz richtig. Für eine Überschrift wäre "Rätsel" besser, "Matheproblem" geht aber auch.

"Problem geknackt" ist vielleicht eine Übertragung einer übertragenen Bedeutung. Mathe-Nuss geknackt.

PS: Problem knacken - das ist eine relativ häufige Wendung. Ich hab mal gegoogelt.


----------



## Frantsi

Schlabberlatz said:


> *Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt *
> 
> … halte ich für eine missglückte wörtliche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.
> 
> 
> 
> WordReference English-German Dictionary © 2020
> (mathematics, logic: question):
> Aufgabe
> Rätsel
> problem - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com
Click to expand...

Soll diese Aussage bedeuten und soll dieser Wörterbucheintrag belegen, dass im mathematischen Kontext das englische _problem_ nicht mit dem deutschen _Problem_ übersetzt werden kann? Sollte diese Übersetzung stattdessen nicht besser im Wörterbuch ergänzt werden? Siehe etwa:

100 prisoners problem - Wikipedia
Problem der 100 Gefangenen – Wikipedia

Kirkman's schoolgirl problem - Wikipedia
Problem der 15 Schulmädchen – Wikipedia

Und gleich reihenweise:

Hilbert's problems - Wikipedia
Hilbertsche Probleme – Wikipedia



Schlabberlatz said:


> Rätsel um die 42 geknackt


Ich muss immerhin einräumen, dass eigene Formulierungsvorschläge mit solch einem Thumbs up dahinter viel überzeugender aussehen als ohne. 

Ob Mathematiker oder auch Journalisten die Frage nach der Lösung der Gleichung x³ + y³ + z³ = 42 als Problem oder als Rätsel bezeichnen, sei ganz in deren Ermessen gestellt. Beide Wörter werden benutzt, wobei diejenigen, die an solch aufwendigen Lösungen beteiligt sind, wie es bei der konkreten Gleichung der Fall war, wohl mehrheitlich von einem Problem sprechen dürften. Und selbst der in #9 verlinkte BILD-Artikel spricht ja unter anderem auch vom »*42er-Problem*«.

Für den OP, der sich für *deutsche* *Komposita* interessiert, wäre es aber sicher wichtig zu wissen, ob diese Diskussion irgendetwas mit seiner Fragestellung zu tun hat. Zweifelt Schlabberlatz in #9 an, dass im Deutschen _Matheproblem_ eine angemessene Bezeichnung für _ein mathematisches Problem_ ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, einige halten "knacken" und "Problem" nicht für kompatibel, weil es unterschiedliche Ebenen sind. (Schlabberlatz, #9)  Also Problem lösen, Rätsel knacken. Bildhaft Nuss knacken.  Problem knacken 

Ich denke, beides ist korrekt. Problem lösen, Rätsel knacken. Bildhaft Nuss knacken.  Problem knacken  

Für mich ist Problem knacken kein echtes sprachliches Problem.

Es wurde ein Matheproblem gelöst. (formale Sprache)
Es wurde geknackt. (Bildhafte Sprache, Übertragung von Redewendungen) - Das ist für mich möglich,

Man kann übrigens _Aufgaben _nicht knacken, solange sie kein Problem darstellen. Sie wären zu einfach. Es gäbe einen klaren Lösungsweg.

-


----------



## Hutschi

--

Matheproblem:

Mitarbeiter von Personalabteilungen  haben ein völlig anderes Verständnis. Sie verstehen darunter: Der Mitarbeiter versagt. Er hat Probleme, mit seiner Aufgabe fertig zu werden. Er ist Entlassungskandidat.

In einer Weiterbildung vom Ossi zum Wessi  (es ging um bundesdeutsches Recht nach der Wende) habe ich gelernt, dass man das Wort "Problem" am besten gar nicht sagt.

"Ich habe ein Matheproblem." - Personalchefs würden verstehen, dass ich einfachste Mathematik nicht beherrsche.
(Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das im Westen wirklich so verstanden wird. Dabei habe ich selbst ähnliches erlebt. Ich wies auf ein Problem hin. Das gab ein großes Missverständnis. Ich meinte so etwas Ähnliches wie eine Aufgabe zu lösen, die schwierig war. Verstanden wurde von dem Leiter, dass ich Probleme mit den Arbeitsaufgaben habe. In der Firma war ich zum Glück nicht allzulange.)


----------



## Frantsi

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, einige halten "knacken" und "Problem" nicht für kompatibel, weil es unterschiedliche Ebenen sind.


Das denke ich vorerst nicht. Falls einige das tatsächlich nicht für kompatibel hielten, dann könnten sie das doch hier erwähnen. Und dann könnte man doch mit ein paar weiteren authentischen Beispielen zeigen, dass solch ein Nicht-für-kompatibel-Halten eher idiosynkratischer Natur ist. Aber dem OP würde wohl auch das bei seinem Studium der deutschen Komposita nicht helfen. Aber gut, wir sind nun ohnehin OT.



Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, beides ist korrekt. Problem lösen, Rätsel knacken. Bildhaft Nuss knacken.  Problem knacken






Hutschi said:


> Es wurde ein Matheproblem gelöst. (formale Sprache)


Mir ist dieser Begriff schon einmal hier im Forum aufgefallen. Nach meinem Empfinden passt zwar hier auch »formelle Sprache« nicht ganz, aber »formale Sprache« doch ganz sicher nicht. Oder irre ich mich hier?



Hutschi said:


> Man kann übrigens _Aufgaben _nicht knacken, solange sie kein Problem darstellen. Sie wären zu einfach. Es gäbe einen klaren Lösungsweg.






Hutschi said:


> Mitarbeiter von Personalabteilungen  haben ein völlig anderes Verständnis. Sie verstehen darunter: Der Mitarbeiter versagt. Er hat Probleme, mit seiner Aufgabe fertig zu werden. Er ist Entlassungskandidat.
> 
> In einer Weiterbildung vom Ossi zum Wessi  (es ging um bundesdeutsches Recht nach der Wende) habe ich gelernt, dass man das Wort "Problem" am besten gar nicht sagt.
> 
> "Ich habe ein Matheproblem." - Personalchefs würden verstehen, dass ich einfachste Mathematik nicht beherrsche.
> (Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das im Westen wirklich so verstanden wird. […])


Ich denke auch, dass hier die großen Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Persönlichkeiten die kleinen Wahrnehmungsnuancen, in denen sich die Sprecher verschiedener Regionen unterscheiden mögen, bei weitem überwiegen. Wie jemand auf namentlich so genannte _Probleme_ reagiert, hängt wohl entscheidend von seinen problemanalytischen Fähigkeiten und von seinen Problemlösefähigkeiten ab.

Jene, die sich auch am Wochenende gern einmal an den raffiniertesten Werken der großartigsten Problemkomponisten erfreuen , werden wohl auch am Montagmorgen nicht mit Abwehr oder gar mit Zuschreibung von Inkompetenz, sondern vielmehr mit lebhaftem Interesse reagieren, wenn ihnen ihre Mitarbeiter die neuesten Probleme präsentieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frantsi said:


> Soll diese Aussage bedeuten und soll dieser Wörterbucheintrag belegen, dass im mathematischen Kontext das englische _problem_ nicht mit dem deutschen _Problem_ übersetzt werden kann? Sollte diese Übersetzung stattdessen nicht besser im Wörterbuch ergänzt werden? Siehe etwa:
> 
> 100 prisoners problem - Wikipedia
> Problem der 100 Gefangenen – Wikipedia
> 
> Kirkman's schoolgirl problem - Wikipedia
> Problem der 15 Schulmädchen – Wikipedia
> 
> Und gleich reihenweise:
> 
> Hilbert's problems - Wikipedia
> Hilbertsche Probleme – Wikipedia


Gut, in der Fachsprache scheint das verbreitet zu sein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es sich allgemein durchgesetzt hat.


Frantsi said:


> Ich muss immerhin einräumen, dass eigene Formulierungsvorschläge mit solch einem Thumbs up dahinter viel überzeugender aussehen als ohne.


Auf jeden Fall!  Es bezog sich aber mehr auf den Wörterbucheintrag; ich fand es sehr gut, dass da die Übersetzungsmöglichkeit ›Rätsel‹ mit enthalten ist.


Frantsi said:


> Und selbst der in #9 verlinkte BILD-Artikel spricht ja unter anderem auch vom »*42er-Problem*«.


Schade, „42er-Rätsel“ hätte ich besser gefunden.


Frantsi said:


> Zweifelt Schlabberlatz in #9 an, dass im Deutschen _Matheproblem_ eine angemessene Bezeichnung für _ein mathematisches Problem_ ist, oder nicht?


Schlabberlatz zweifelt an, dass Matheproblem eine angemessene Bezeichnung für eine mathematische _Aufgabe_ oder ein mathematisches _Rätsel_ ist. War das wirklich unklar? 


SunnyNight said:


> (a German friend wrote me: "Matheproblem klingt wie wenn jemand Mathe nicht versteht.")



So ist es, der Freund hat recht! Wenn man von speziellen Kontexten absieht (Stichwort „Fachsprache“, s. o.).

Wenn du es anders siehst, kein Problem. Die Meinungen gehen in den Diskussionen hier oft überraschend weit auseinander. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frantsi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Gut, in der Fachsprache scheint das verbreitet zu sein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es sich allgemein durchgesetzt hat.


Was wiederum nicht heißt, dass es sich allgemein nicht durchgesetzt hat.  In der _BILD_ ist der vermeintlich fachsprachliche Begriff _Problem_ jedenfalls schon einmal angekommen, was ja bereits belegt wurde. Für ein paar andere Blätter werde ich es im Folgenden belegen. 

Da meine Beiträge, die Links enthalten, mit großer Verzögerung veröffentlicht werden – auch in diesem Thread ist noch einer unterwegs –, zitiere ich nach dem Deutschen Referenzkorpus des IDS (Unterstreichungen durch mich). Zunächst noch zwei Belege speziell zum Knacken der Probleme:


> _Ramanujans Werdegang ist auch deshalb bemerkenswert, weil Mathematikprofessoren bis heute immer wieder ungefragt Post von Unbekannten bekommen, die meinen, irgendein altes mathematisches Problem geknackt zu haben._
> Spiegel-Online, 22.12.2012


 


> *Mathematikproblem** um Zahl 42 geknackt*
> Die Presse, 17.09.2019, Überschrift


Im Weiteren noch ein paar Belege für Mathe-Probleme bzw. für ein Mathematikproblem, die eher nicht der Fachsprache zuzuordnen sind:


> _Das ist wie Reisen mit der Eisenbahn. Wir können so nur die Orte erreichen, zu denen auch Schienen führen. Die interessantesten Ziele liegen aber mitunter abseits des Netzes. Um dahin zu gelangen, muss man die Gleise verlassen. Und daran sollte man immer wieder denken, wenn man über einem Mathe-Problem grübelt und nicht so recht weiterkommt._
> Spiegel-Online, 14.03.2012


 


> _Am auffälligsten: die beiden Seilbahngondeln vor dem Eingang. Sie dienten als Rückzugsorte für kurze Gespräche, etwa um sich von einem andern Schüler ein Mathe-Problem erklären zu lassen, erklärt Gian._
> Neue Zürcher Zeitung, 09.04.2014


 


> _Selahattin Demirtas, der an einem Sonntagnachmittag in einem Istanbuler Hotel zum Interview empfängt, rechnet vor: «Gegen mich laufen 102 Strafverfahren. Zusammen ergibt dies ein Strafmass von 500 Jahren.» Er spricht mit leiser, emotionsloser Stimme, als würde er ein Mathematikproblem erläutern. _
> Neue Zürcher Zeitung, 07.09.2016


* * *


Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Meinungen gehen in den Diskussionen hier oft überraschend weit auseinander.


Das ist kein _Problem_.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Welcome to the forum


Das ist sehr nett.


----------



## Hutschi

Frantsi said:


> Mir ist dieser Begriff schon einmal hier im Forum aufgefallen. Nach meinem Empfinden passt zwar hier auch »formelle Sprache« nicht ganz, aber »formale Sprache« doch ganz sicher nicht. Oder irre ich mich hier?


Ich meinte es nicht als Gegensatz zu natürlicher Sprache sondern als Teil natürlicher Sprache im Gegensatz zu Umgangssprache als Teil natürlicher Sprache. Wie nennt man das richtig?
Metaphern werden dagegen oft nur in Umgangssprache verwendet. Aber es ist alles Standardsprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> SunnyNight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a German friend wrote me: "Matheproblem klingt wie wenn jemand Mathe nicht versteht.")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So ist es, der Freund hat recht! Wenn man von speziellen Kontexten absieht (Stichwort „Fachsprache“, s. o.).
Click to expand...

Ich denke, es hängt davon ab, was für ein Freund es ist und über was gesprochen wird. Es ist bereits ein spezieller Kontext. Aber ich sehe, warum man vor dem Wort "Problem" gewarnt hat. Es ist offen für Missverständnisse. 
Ich war als Schüler in einer Mathe-AG. Dort haben wir viele Probleme gelöst.

---
Wir haben eine Art Homonym, genauer eine  Äquivokation bzw. ein Polysem. Homonym – Wikipedia

Obzwar:  Der Unterschied ist in starkem Maße mit Konsequenzen belastet und eher psychologisch als logisch.

Eine Warnung bei meiner Schulung war:
Vor Gericht nie sagen, dass man ein Problem zu lösen hatte. Das sei ein halbes Schuldeingeständnis.

---


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frantsi said:


> Was wiederum nicht heißt, dass es sich allgemein nicht durchgesetzt hat.


Wenn es sich schon allgemein durchgesetzt hätte, dann hätte SunnyNights deutscher Freund diese Verwendung des Begriffs ja gekannt 


Hutschi said:


> Aber ich sehe, warum man vor dem Wort "Problem" gewarnt hat. Es ist offen für Missverständnisse.


Warum ist es denn wohl offen für Missverständnisse? Eben weil es sich (noch) nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.


Frantsi said:


> In der _BILD_ ist der vermeintlich fachsprachliche Begriff _Problem_ jedenfalls schon einmal angekommen, was ja bereits belegt wurde. Für ein paar andere Blätter werde ich es im Folgenden belegen.


Falschübersetzungen von Journalisten können natürlich einen Sprachwandel bewirken oder beschleunigen, das habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag bereits erläutert: einen guten Job machen
Wenn es sich irgendwann durchsetzt, dann ist das eben so. Man muss sich damit abfinden.

„_mathematisches_ Problem“ (statt „_Mathe_problem“) halte ich in passendem Kontext für durchaus akzeptabel.



Kajjo said:


> Wobei wir wissen, dass heutzutage Journalisten leider auch nicht mehr der Maßstab sind. Die Fehler nehmen einfach drastisch zu. Es wird viel zu sehr an Lektoren gespart.





Frieder said:


> (Wer hat behauptet, dass es im Journalismus noch Lektoren gibt? )





> […] the trouble is that the stupid people–who constitute the grand overwhelming majority of this and all other nations–do believe and are moulded and convinced by what they get out of a newspaper, and there is where the harm lies.
> Mark Twain - Wikiquote


!



Hier noch Beispiele aus der Literatur:

The Problem of the Couriers = Die Aufgabe mit den zwei Boten


> Why, I will even venture to say that you do not comprehend the Problem of the Couriers!"
> I admitted that the Problem of the Couriers should be classed rather without my list of accomplishments than within it.
> The Tachypomp and Other Stories





> Nun, ich gehe sogar so weit, zu behaupten, dass Sie die Aufgabe mit den zwei Boten nicht begreifen!“
> Ich gab zu, dass diese Aufgabe eher nicht in die Liste meiner Erfolge aufgenommen werden könne.
> Der Tachypomp



"problem" kann man auch in anderen Zusammenhängen manchmal besser mit ›Rätsel‹ oder noch anders übersetzen:
*The Problem of Cell 13*
_Das Problem der Zelle Nr. 13_ 


> Die Denkmaschine      Heyne, München 1973, 128 Seiten      Inhalt: Das Problem der Zelle Nr. 13 / […]
> Jacques Futrelle - Die Denkmaschine in Buchform


_Das Rätsel von Zelle 13_ 


> Das Rätsel von Zelle 13 und weitere große Fälle der Denkmaschine      Affholderbach & Strohmann, Siegen 1987
> Jacques Futrelle - Die Denkmaschine in Buchform


_Die Flucht aus der Zelle_  


> "Die Flucht aus der Zelle" in "Spannungszeiten – Spannende Kriminalgeschichten zum Entspannen" (Euro Tops Edition, Langenfeld 1993)
> Jacques Futrelle - Die Denkmaschine in Buchform


_Das sicherste Gefängnis der Welt_ 


> _Das sicherste Gefängnis der Welt_ (Original: _The Problem of Cell 13_)
> Jacques Futrelle – Wikipedia


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn es sich schon allgemein durchgesetzt hätte, dann hätte SunnyNights deutscher Freund diese Verwendung des Begriffs ja gekannt
> 
> Warum ist es denn wohl offen für Missverständnisse? Eben weil es sich (noch) nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hat.
> ...



Genau, Die Bedeutung als persönliche Schwierigkeit hat sich noch nicht durchgesetzt und die alte Bedeutung noch nicht verdrängt, Nur eben teilweise - und völlig unerwartet.

Es hat eben zwei sehr entgegengesetzte Bedeutungen. Fast wie ein Januswort.
Wenn der Kontext klar ist, sollte es auch selbst klar sein, aber man steckt bekanntlich nicht im Kopf des anderen.

---
Nach Grimm war die erste Bedeutung:

Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

Also die, die bei *Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt*  verwendet wird.


> n., im 18. jh. aufgenommen aus engl. problem, vom griech.-lat. problema, eine zum lösen vorgelegte, unentschiedene, zweifelhafte aufgabe, eine streitfrage: ob Christus mehr als mensch gewesen, das ist ein problem. Lessing 11, 603; der denkende mensch hat die wunderliche eigenschaft, dasz er an die stelle, wo das unaufgelöste problem liegt, gerne eine phantasiebild hinfabelt, das er nicht los werden kann, wenn das problem auch aufgelöst und die wahrheit am tage ist. Göthe 22, 255;
> manches gewagte problem .. bewältigt
> mein siegreicher verstand.



2) a personal Problem
--> Das ist bei Grimm noch gar nicht erwähnt.
Der deutsche Freund verwendete also eher eine abgeleitete Form.

Auch im Duden ist die Interpretation als schwierige Aufgabe die erste Bedeutung. Schwierigkeit ist die zweite.

*Duden | Problem | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft*

Dass Personalchefs es eben fast nur noch als persönliches Problem/Schwierigkeit auffassen, liegt an der Fachsprache. Sie haben eine interne Kodierung, die vom üblichen Gebrauch abweicht.

Es beginnt aber in die Allgemeinsprache überzugehen. Siehe Alkoholproblem.Sprachlich wird von einigen Matheproblem auf diese Ebene gestellt (Schwierigkeit).

Offensichtlich ist das nur, wenn dafür Kontext da ist.

Ohne Kontext würde ich es immer als Problem im Sinne eines Problemlösungsprozesses auffassen.

Dass es vor langer Zeit schon ein Anglizismus war, merkt man heute eher nicht mehr.

---

PS: @Schlabberlatz: 





> Wenn es sich schon allgemein durchgesetzt hätte, dann hätte SunnyNights deutscher Freund diese Verwendung des Begriffs ja gekannt ;


)  Ich sehe gerade, Du siehst die Entwicklung genau andersherum. Kannst Du begründen oder Belege angeben, dass die "Schwierigkeiten mit Mathe"-Bedeutung wirklich zuerst da war?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe gerade, Du siehst die Entwicklung genau andersherum. Kannst Du begründen oder Belege angeben, dass die "Schwierigkeiten mit Mathe"-Bedeutung wirklich zuerst da war?


Nein, und danke für den Beleg aus dem DWB. Es kann mich ja niemand daran hindern, jeden Tag klüger zu werden. (Frei nach Adenauers „Aber meine Herren, es kann mich doch niemand daran hindern, jeden Tag klüger zu werden.“ Konrad Adenauer – Wikiquote )

Trotzdem ist ›Matheproblem‹ = ›(schwierige) Matheaufgabe‹ offensichtlich nicht weit verbreitet, wie man an der Reaktion des Freundes sieht. Und was die Überschrift des Spiegel-Artikels angeht: schludrige Übersetzung des englischen Begriffs "problem". Der Journalist, der das übersetzt hat, hat garantiert nicht das DWB konsultiert.

Aber:


Schlabberlatz said:


> „_mathematisches_ Problem“ (statt „_Mathe_problem“) halte ich in passendem Kontext für durchaus akzeptabel.


Also wäre auch
Mathematisches Problem um die 42 geknackt
akzeptabel.



Hutschi said:


> Es beginnt aber in die Allgemeinsprache überzugehen. Siehe Alkoholproblem.


Es beginnt nicht überzugehen, es ist schon angekommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> Es beginnt nicht überzugehen, es ist schon angekommen.


Vielleicht regional unterschiedlich.
In meinem Umschulungskurs 1992 wurde es gar nicht verstanden, dass ein Matheproblem nicht eine schwierige Matheaufgabe sei.
Problem mit etwas, das war Schwierigkeit. 

Problem war immer eine schwierige Aufgabe, nie ein inneres Problem - außer bei klarem Kontext.

"Matheproblem" ist doch lediglich eine Kurzform für "Mathematisches Problem".
Heute scheint es eher ein Problem mit Mathe zu sein. Das entspricht wahrscheinlich einem regionalen Ost-West-Unterschied. Sicher bin ich nicht. Aber die Duden-Definition weist eigentlich darauf hin, dass Problem eine schwierige Aufgabe sei.

Ein anderes  Problem ist die verschiedene Zeugnissprache. Bemühen bedeutete im Osten fast immer "erfolgreich" im Westen "erfolglos", das drückte sich in Arbeitszeugnissen aus. (In diesem Satz ist "Problem" ein Euphemismus für Schwierigkeit mit verschlüsselter Zeugnissprache.)

Vorsichtig sollten wir sein bei "Er löste viele Probleme". = Er löste viele schwierige Aufgaben. (Ostsprache) - Er kam mit der Arbeit nicht zurecht (Zeugnissprache, verschlüsselt, West. -- wohlklingend, aber Katastrophe.
Das hat wahrscheinlich zu einer eher generellen Bedeutungsänderung geführt, denn sonst hättest Du Matheproblem=mathematisches Problem aufgefasst, wie ich.

Ohne den Lehrgang hätte ich auch nie eine Falle vermutet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

›Problem‹ im Sinne von ›Schwierigkeit‹ ist alles andere als neu:


> Die Zeit, 30.12.*1977*, Nr. 53
> Ein überhaupt nicht sentimentales Loblied auf die Solidarität hat Max von der Grün geschrieben, was viel mit dem Spiel der jungen Laiendarsteller zu tun hat: keine gelackten Trotzköpfchen, sondern Kinder mit einer authentischen Sprache und bedrängenden Problemen.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache





> Feuerlein, Wilhelm u. Dittmar, Franz: Wenn Alkohol zum Problem wird, Stuttgart: Thieme *1978*, S. 32 Zirka 120 000-150 000 junge Menschen unter 25 Jahren haben in der BRD ein Alkoholproblem!
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Hutschi

Alkoholproblem hatten wir schon diskutiert.



> keine gelackten Trotzköpfchen, sondern Kinder mit einer authentischen Sprache und bedrängenden Problemen.



Hier sind die Probleme nicht genauer dargestellt, aber genügend klar durch den Kontext als Schwierigkeiten bestimmt. Allerdings sind es wahrscheinlich  zugleich Probleme, die der Problemlösung fähig sind, also eine andere Kategorie als Alkoholproblem.

---

Bei der Diskussion ging es ja gerade darum, dass Probleme, die schwierige Aufgaben sind, von einigen mit Problemen als Schwierigkeiten in der Kategorie wie Alkoholproblem verwechselt werden.
1978 ist sprachlich im Bereich der Gegenwart. Ich bin nicht sicher, ab wann der Duden beide Bedeutungen anführt. 
---
*Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt*  - das ist so klar in der Kategorie "schwierige Aufgabe ohne vorher bekannten Lösungsweg", dass ich nicht verstehe, wie man es in in die Kategorie Alkoholproblem/Schwierigkeiten mit Mathe/Probleme beim Sprechen, Probleme mit Mathematik eingruppieren kann.

Viele Wörter haben mehrere Bedeutungen, und darauf habe ich - in Übereinstimmung mit dem Duden - hingewiesen. 

Ich habe ein interessantes Matheproblem, soll ich es dir zeigen? --- Hier müsste man sehr um die Ecke denken, um das als Probleme mit Mathematik misszuverstehen.

Ich habe Probleme mit Mathematik. --- Hier wäre es kaum möglich, es mit "Ich habe hier ein interessantes Matheproblem." zu verwechseln.

Ohne jeden Kontext ist Matheproblem nicht eindeutig definiert. In der Überschrift_ Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt_ schon. Das ist sowas von eindeutig. Ich denke auch, dass dem  Freund von Sunny der Kontext nicht bekannt war. Sonst hätte er es keinesfalls verwechseln können. Oder er hatte anderen  Kontext.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> *Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt* - das ist so klar in der Kategorie "schwierige Aufgabe ohne vorher bekannten Lösungsweg", dass ich nicht verstehe, wie man es in in die Kategorie Alkoholproblem/Schwierigkeiten mit Mathe/Probleme beim Sprechen, Probleme mit Mathematik eingruppieren kann.


Niemand hat es in diese Kategorie eingruppiert!


Schlabberlatz said:


> *Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt *
> 
> … halte ich für eine missglückte wörtliche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.


Der Daumen geht nach unten. Wenn ich etwas für grundsätzlich falsch halte, setze ich die roten Kreuze.


SunnyNight said:


> Does the word "das Matheproblem" refer to:
> 
> 1) […]
> 
> 2) a situation in which somebody struggles to advance in their math studies in a school (a German friend wrote me: "Matheproblem klingt wie wenn jemand Mathe nicht versteht.")


Bei SunnyNights Frage ging es nicht um die Überschrift des Artikels!


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Niemand hat es in diese Kategorie eingruppiert!
> 
> Der Daumen geht nach unten. Wenn ich etwas für grundsätzlich falsch halte, setze ich die roten Kreuze.
> 
> Bei SunnyNights Frage ging es nicht um die Überschrift des Artikels!



Dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden. Ich hatte verstanden, Du wolltest es als falsches Beispiel nehmen, weil es die Bedeutung von Sunnys Frage hatte.

Du hältst es grundsätzlich für falsch.
Zwei Fragen:

1. Warum? Für mich ist es völlig offensichtlich korrekt. Das habe ich in mehreren Antworten begründet. Wieso ist es eine Fehlübersetzung?
2.  Ist grundsätzlich "im Prinzip" oder "immer"?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Du hältst es grundsätzlich für falsch.


Was war denn so missverständlich an meinem Post?


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn ich etwas für grundsätzlich falsch halte, setze ich die roten Kreuze.


Die habe ich nicht gesetzt! :


Schlabberlatz said:


> *Matheproblem um die 42 geknackt *


Sondern den Daumen, der nach unten geht.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Daumen geht nach unten.


Und am Anfang meines letzten Posts schrieb ich:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Niemand hat es in diese Kategorie eingruppiert!



Edit:
Zur Sicherheit noch mal ganz deutlich und (hoffentlich) unmissverständlich: Ich halte es *nicht* für grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, alles klar: Also für "im Prinzip falsch, aber es kann auch richtig sein."

Der Daumen nach unten hieß für mich: Falsch, nicht verwenden!
Du meintest aber lediglich, dass es Dir nicht gefällt.

Meintest Du diesen Artikel?
Cracked equation: math problem cracked by 42

Wenn ja, dann halte ich es für eine gute Übersetzung. 1. gleiche Bedeutung. 2. gleicher/ähnlicher Stil. 3. sogar gleiche Metapher.



> Niemand hat es in diese Kategorie eingruppiert!



Wir hatten ja nur zwei.  Wenn es in der ersten falsch ist, und wenn Du es in der zweiten Bedeutung akzeptierst, schließe ich daraus, dass Du es dort eingruppierst.



> Mathematisches Problem um die 42 geknackt
> akzeptabel.


 aber "Matheproblem" Deiner Meinung nach nicht. In welche Gruppe ordnest Du es ein? Es bleibt ja eigentlich nur die andere.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Also für "im Prinzip falsch, aber es kann auch richtig sein."


Nein. Diese Formulierung trifft es keineswegs. Ich halte es für eine missglückte Übersetzung, denn der Ausdruck ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nicht besonders idiomatisch, und eine bessere Alternative steht zur Verfügung. Was in dem gegebenen Kontext mit dem gewählten Begriff ›Matheproblem‹ gemeint ist, ist aber vollkommen klar.

Ich bin offensichtlich nicht der einzige, der den Begriff ›Matheproblem‹ in dem Kontext nicht verwenden würde. Der Freund von SunnyNight würde ihn gewiss nicht verwenden, und im WordReference Wörterbuch sind für den Kontext Mathematik nur die Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten ›Aufgabe‹ und ›Rätsel‹ angegeben.

Wenn du es anders siehst, kein _Problem_.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt vier Ausdrücke, zum Beispiel für Fermats letzten Satz:


jahrhundertealtes Matheproblem
jahrhundertealtes Mathematikproblem
jahrhundertealtes mathematisches Problem
jahrhundertealtes mathematisches Rätsel

Diese tauchten sehr leicht auf, es gibt noch mehr, ich habe mich hier beschränkt.


Sie gelten auch beim Matheproblem um die 42.
Das nur zur Ergänzung.
Das Wörterbuch des Forums ist also im Prinzip korrekt, lediglich nicht vollständig.


----------

